# Good luck for matching panel PBM-soon to be Pinky's mummy too (Thur 1st Nov)



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

PBM , DH and PB

Good luck for matching panel for "Pinky" 

cant wait to hear your news

hugs

M J
xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I'm sure it is just a formality but good luck!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry I missed you the other night.  I wanted to send you a Good Luck text this morning but I forgot to charge my phone and the battery went dead.  

Hope everything went well today, I'm sure it did and we will be hearing about your intros pretty soon.

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good Luck PBM
Am sure all will be fine and you'll soon be a Mummy of 2.
Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aargh been a bit out of the loop, missed this  really hope all went well today PBM  

kj x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

good luck PBM can't wait to read the good news

LB
X


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Pinky now has a new mummy and Daddy and Pooh Bear is a big brother. Intros start Monday for a week. 
OMG on             .

Cindy. thanks for your txt. Chat soon.

PBMx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY great news PBM  
i cant remember how old pinky is 

kj x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Many congrats PBM.... woo hooo, well done to you all.
Enjoy your intros.. and more importantly Christmas with 2 children!!!!!
Love Carole xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Massive CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

How exciting! OMG, I bet you won't sleep very much over the weekend then!!!


       

So happy for you all. 

xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Wonderful wonderful news!!!!!!!!
Love JD xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Fantastic news, enjoy your weekend as a family of 3 before you become a family of 4, how exciting.

NOW you have been here before so you know what to expect when doing intros so remember to take note of all the good advice you were given from last time, like SLEEP!!! 

Can't wait to read how things go and that very special moment when you will meet your DD.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi All

Just posted on chat thread, but thanks for all your best wishes, can't quite believe it is all happening next week . Been out shopping this am and now just took delivery from mothercare of her new cotbed and stuff for her room. Just need to go up stairs now and start cleaning and furniture moving .

PBMx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

OOOOOO Congrats PBM XXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab news

xxx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

That's wonderful news PBM, and so fantastic that they are moving speedily onto intros for you! Enjoy every second!        

sundog

xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya PBM

Just wanted to say Good Luck for tomorrow and the rest of the week.
I bet you can't believe you're hours away from meeting Pooh Bear's baby sister! I am so excited for you!!

Hope you manage to get at least some sleep tonight and don't forget your camera in morning!

x


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Hurray!! Great news PBM


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

A huge good luck from me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Intros day one went really well. Met my beautiful daughter, she is a little angle. She was a bit shy at first ,but soon came round with a smile for mummy and daddy. Stayed about 2 hours, but did not want to leave. Back in the morning bright and early for breakfast.

On     

Early night for us.

PBMx mummy to 2


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

PBM,
How wonderful keep us up to date with the visits,
love JD x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Lovely to read that the first day went so well     Hope things are continuing as good, won't be long till you bring her home.

love
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi

Pooh bear met his sister yesterday, he was sooooooooooooooo sweet with her , and today was even better as we got her all day , picked her up this am and took her back tonight after her 1st bath at home with her big brother. She had a little nap in her cot this afternoon and looked so cute, another photo for the album  
Only 3 more sleeps till she is home for good, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.   

PBMx


----------

